# Rescue pregnant queen



## rachel ashleigh (Feb 25, 2006)

I have been handed a pregnant queen, around well not quite sure how far gone she is. she is very large her teats are very pink. the other day you could feel kittens moving level with rib cage but today you can only feel them under her belly moving, i have not had a litter of kittens for ages, i usually gets them with no mum. just wondering from details if anyone can tell me roughly how far they think she is or how long they think she has left. she is like my shadow following me around everywhere Thanks


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

It's impossible to even guess without seeing the cat, but usually you can't feel feel the babies moving around before she's at least 5 weeks gone.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

When we rescued Scully, she was showing many of those signs (we could _see_ those little kittens poking at her sides when she laid down 8O). She gave birth a week after I found her.


----------



## Eloedee (Mar 24, 2006)

I agree, your queen sounds like she could birth any day now. My stray kitty looked like that at one time and I was starting to wonder if I miss calculated and then she laid down and now, heere they are!!!


----------

